# Fuse i.d. for 1985 Quantum 1.8



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can anyone provide a chart to identify which fuses control which circuit/accessory/etc. on a 1985 Quantum 1.8? The fuse cover is gone, and can find no diagram on the internet. Specifically need to know which fuse controls the fuel gauge/sender. Anyone have a cover for the panel on a 1985 Quantum, or can post a diagram showing the fuses i.d.? Thanks, David.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Owing to VW's wonderful standarization, this covers most of it (relays will vary a bit from model to model): 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html 

FYI: 
There's no fuse for _just _the gas gauge. The cluster has three power inputs: 
- lighting 
- B+ constant (clock) 
- ignition on (everything else)


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*1985 Quantum, fise i.d.*

cuppie...... Thanks for the link. I'll be checking it out. I have pulled the sending unit and the in-tank pump, just need to check for power to the sender (pump works), and do the necessary repair or replacement. Seems like the float arm and assembly are quite a bit loose. May have to do a modification here. Some one has tie-wrapped the sucker to the housing! 

Thanks, David.


----------

